# Miscellaneous Things Thread (2014-2015 edition)



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

The real Heart of the Lakers:

http://www.silverscreenandroll.com/2014/10/31/7140723/nick-young-rick-james-halloween-costume 

Hurry up, SwaggyP!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I love lamp...


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

do you really love the lamp or are you just saying it because you saw it?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I really do, bro...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Shawne Williams is playing 30 mpg for the Heat.

Kaman and Blake are both around 20mpg for the Blazers.

Farmar is strictly a backup PG on the Clippers.

Pau is going to be an all-star again.

Meeks has yet to play and Bazemore is warming the hawks bench.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Jeremy Lin tweeted his regards to Charles Barkley after the Lakers notched their first win of the season against the Charlotte Hornets.
> 
> Jeremy Lin ✔ @JLin7
> Follow
> ...


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2259526-charles-barkley-says-he-will-not-eat-until-lakers-win-a-game


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @AlexKennedyNBA: After working out for the Memphis Grizzlies today, sources say that Tyrus Thomas' next workout is with the Los Angeles Lakers.


...


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Kobe Bryant's quote of the season:



> Baxter Holmes ✔ @BaxterHolmes
> Follow
> I asked Kobe a/b his many shots. Kobe: "I’d rather not have to do that, but you can’t just sit back and watch crime happen in front of you."
> 5:43 AM - 17 Nov 2014


http://www.sbnation.com/lookit/2014/11/17/7233279/kobe-shoots-so-much-out-of-self-defense


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sounds exactly like what you'd expect Kobe to say.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> *Los Angeles Lakers’ Nick Young Receives Flop Warning*
> November 20, 2014
> 
> Los Angeles Lakers’ Nick Young received a warning for violating the league’s anti-flopping rule during the Lakers vs. Hawks game on Tuesday, Nov. 18. View video>>


http://official.nba.com/los-angeles-lakers-nick-young-receives-flop-warning/

Ha!


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

that was a beauty


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

lol


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Top Ten Plays of November


http://www.nba.com/lakers/video/141201TopTenPlaysofNovember


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> *Appreciating Kobe Bryant, basketball's last megalomaniac superstar*
> (...)
> Look at the next generation of stars: AD, Steph, even Durant. That dominant alpha male persona isn't their thing. The Kobe method of superstardom is on its way out and I'm not sure we'll see it again anytime soon.
> 
> ZILLER: That's so true. In some perverse way, it makes appreciating Kobe as the last of his breed more urgent. It's the end of the basketball megalomaniac era.


http://www.sbnation.com/nba/2014/12/9/7359605/kobe-bryant-old-school-superstar-michael-jordan-nba-history

Interesting aticle about Kobe Bryant.
And the part i quoted ressonated (?) with me. 
When i started watching the league, i trully enjoyed the Douchebag Superstars of the game: the guys that would act (and play) with a hollier than thou atitude that, more often than not, rubbed people the wrong way.
Guys like Larry, Chuck, Karl and Jordan. 
Then came Shaq, Iverson and Kobe.
And after Kobe, ziltch. Nada. Only Duncans...


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Lakers general manager Mitch Kupchak pulled Boozer aside and chatted with him for several minutes after practice Monday.
> 
> "Just me and Mitch talking, that's not for you guys, that's just for us," Boozer said.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/los-angeles/nba/story/_/id/12001100/carlos-boozer-los-angeles-lakers-says-benching-came-

It always pains me to see a player have more class and team spirit than the coach.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> This Kurt Rambis impersonator is the king Lakers fan


http://ftw.usatoday.com/2014/12/this-kurt-rambis-impersonator-is-the-king-lakers-fan

lol


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> If Nick Young didn’t exist we’d have to invent him. Just for the entertainment purposes.
> 
> All the talk in Lakers’ land these days is about how tired Kobe Bryant is — something he has freely admitted after the last couple games — as he is playing more than 35 minutes a night with the highest usage rate in the league. Nobody is carrying his burden, let alone at age 36.
> 
> ...


http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports.com/2014/12/22/nick-youngs-plan-to-ease-kobes-burden-give-him-the-ball-because-hes-best-three-point-shooter-in-league/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

And SwaggyP is right on the money!


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

He's a funny guy. For that reason alone I like him.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Guy drives to Temecula to fight someone over a Kobe Bryant Twitter argument on Christmas


http://www.sbnation.com/lookit/2014/12/26/7449927/snottiedrippin-temecula-christmas-twitter-fight-kobe-bryant

lol


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Jordan Hill Jokingly Says He Used to Date Iggy Azalea, Nick Young Reacts Accordingly


http://www.complex.com/sports/2015/01/jordan-hill-lakers-pf-says-he-used-date-iggy-azalea-nick-young-reacts


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Top 5 Plays of the Week: Swaggy's circus shots, a huge rejection from Ed Davis, a Kobe Bryant game-winner & more.


https://twitter.com/Lakers/status/554853511242870784


----------

